# cassette player problems



## guitargoddess85 (Jun 14, 2004)

I have a '93 Grand Prix, its not a Nissan, but life isn't perfect..
anywho, my cassette player is possessed and eats tapes, is there anyway to fix it or should I just junk it and pony up some cash and upgrade to a CD player? Its the factory tape player, so it has been in there for a long time. If there is some way to fix it without having to blow cash, I'm all ears. 
Thanks


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

its 2004, why do you still have a tape deck?

In other words, tape decks, especially from 1993 are old technology and you would be hard pressed to find someone around here to fix that problem. I would just go out and get an aftermarket CD player


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

The most common cause for a cassette deck eating tapes it being dirty. You would need to remove the tape deck, disassemble to expose the tape drive mechanisms, and clean it with q-tips and alcohol. Use the highest percentage alcohol the drugstore has (91% is pretty decent) and swab the capstan rollers (all the little wheels that move the tape over the head) and the head (the part that reads the tape). Actually, hit anything that looks grimey. Clean until nothing comes up on the qtips anymore. You could try a tape cleaner device from radio shack, but it doesn't work a 10th as well as q tips.


----------

